# hybrid bass and hot dogs



## bblaha (Sep 22, 2011)

I was trying different kids of food as bait and found out that if you microwave some hot dogs for like 30 seconds just to toughen then up and then use them as bait the hybrid bass love them, i caught 3 pretty big ones in an hour doing this


----------

